# Endowments in Texas



## sgtfred13 (Feb 14, 2013)

How does your lodge handle endowed members in regards to dues? Also what are your lodges dues and who does your lodge make exempt form paying dues?


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 15, 2013)

By Grand Lodge Law, endowed members are exempt from dues, as are "life" and 50 year+ members. My home Lodge's dues are $75/year. A Lodge, at its own option, can exempt whichever other members the Brethren so choose, but the Lodge is still liable to Grand Lodge for the "per capita" on those members, except for 50 year+ members and those in the military on active duty in war zones.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 15, 2013)

I am Endowed in all of my Texas "blue" Lodges.

I DO however pay my yearly per-capita since I am able. Otherwise I would feel like I was a burden to the Lodge...


----------



## sgtfred13 (Feb 15, 2013)

Well the question was asked because we are a small lodgeof 72 members, 32 endowed and several more that are 50 year members. This leaves us about 35 members who pay dues. Our lodge cannot survive with only this income. So I guess I am really asking how other lodges raise the money to keep the doors open.


----------



## California Master (Feb 15, 2013)

When the Endowment membership was started way back in the early 80's, the endowments were getting around 15% return on the investments. At the time, I remember GL and others saying that this was going to be the answer to all lodge problems. I purchased my endowed membership for $500.00. I was in my early 30's. Figuring that our dues at the time was $50.00, it didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that it was a good deal for me. As the years have progressed and interest rates have diminished to almost nothing....Endowed members have become a cross for many lodges to bear. I, like Brother Stewart, have been paying the per-capita tax for our membership to help our lodges. In fact, I usually send the lodge $50.00 and inform our Secretary to pay my per-cap and use the rest as the lodge needs. Also, I usually send contribution throughout the year to go to the general fund.

I really feel for your lodge if you have only 35 members trying to support your lodge. Guess what has to happen? Yep. The only way that your lodge will stay viable is to increase annual dues to the dues paying members. Or, you get about 100 new members right away. 

The other issue becomes the amount of per-capita that GL asseses. When I was raised in 1978, per-capita was like $8.00. What is it now? Out here in California, it is $32.00. And, it went down this year due to the fact that EA's and FC's have to pay dues and per-capita. It was $34.00.


----------



## chrmc (Feb 15, 2013)

I think the other brothers have hit the nail on the head. Endowments were a fantastic idea when they were instituted and return on investment was high. Today they remain a fantastic idea, because it keeps a lot of brethren on the membership records that otherwise would have dropped out years ago. 

However for the lodges that need to keep the lights on it's often a disaster. I've heard that many lodges have a club, sponsorship or similar where endowed members pay their dues anyways, and that is great, but hardly the best way forward. 
I'd personally like to see the Grand Lodges do away with this, but just like guaranteed pensions in some sectors I fear it's a thing that'll never be addressed.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 15, 2013)

sgtfred13 said:


> So I guess I am really asking how other lodges raise the money to keep the doors open.



Some rent out part of their buildings and/or property. Some hold fundraisers.

I know exactly what you're referring to- the cost of insurance & utilities just keeps increasing every year.  :sad:


----------



## sgtfred13 (Feb 15, 2013)

We are planning a few fund raisers so hopefully that will help. The renting out of the front of the hall is a sticking point with some brothers, they dont want to let the public in. I, along with a bunch of others look at it as a way to let the public see what we are about. Could be a possible recruitment bonus. You are right Bill, insurance has sky rocketed and it does not help that they use these inflated figures on how much the property is worth. Also utilities are outrageous, in October our electricity usage was $37 but our bill was $200 due to transmission charges and having to have a demand meter because we are not a residence. The gas bill is just as bad.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 17, 2013)

Have been dealing with insurance companies these past several weeks (who hasn't) and have been told that insurance dues are higher for those lodges that rent out or have more functions for the general public.  Reasonable.

You must have enough money to cover operating expenses and building and grounds.  Otherwise, you are not a viable operation. And you must have these insured or be at grave risk.

I consider the endowment as a gift to the lodge continue to receive after my death.  And, as an insurance policy should I every become unable to pay dues. Currently, I pay full dues (as gifts to the lodge) for myself and my deceased brother. 

Truly, I wished more brothers endowed themselves for the reasons mentioned above.  And, once endowed, continue to pay their dues to keep their lodges afloat.  If you are able to pay dues, you are doing your lodge a big disservice to not, at least, be paying the per-capita.


----------



## California Master (Feb 17, 2013)

sgtfred13 said:


> We are planning a few fund raisers so hopefully that will help. The renting out of the front of the hall is a sticking point with some brothers, they dont want to let the public in. I, along with a bunch of others look at it as a way to let the public see what we are about. Could be a possible recruitment bonus. You are right Bill, insurance has sky rocketed and it does not help that they use these inflated figures on how much the property is worth. Also utilities are outrageous, in October our electricity usage was $37 but our bill was $200 due to transmission charges and having to have a demand meter because we are not a residence. The gas bill is just as bad.



I'll bet the brothers that are resisting renting also have Endowed memberships.....You do have to be careful, but, it can be a way of getting extra income. We shouldn't hide Masonry from the public. Unfortunately, there are those brothers who can't turn loose of the secracy thing. Good luck with your endeavors. I hope y'all figure out a way to overcome these issues.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 17, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Truly, I wished more brothers endowed themselves for the reasons mentioned above.  And, once endowed, continue to pay their dues to keep their lodges afloat.  If you are able to pay dues, you are doing your lodge a big disservice to not, at least, be paying the per-capita.



I agree 100% with you on this. The Endowment or Perpetual membership insures that my Lodges will continue to make money off of me long after I am no longer able to financially contribute.

If you CAN pay at least your per-capita, then you SHOULD pay it. In my humble and unprovoked opinion...


----------



## robert leachman (Feb 17, 2013)

What is the per capita in Texas?


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 17, 2013)

$25.00


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 18, 2013)

When is endowment normally offered.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Feb 18, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> When is endowment normally offered.



When do lodges offer endowments?  Some do it for the out going WM, others do it for a brother that is unable.  In my Chapter and Council we purchased an endowed membership for a Companion that was in a debilitating accident and could no longer work.

You can purchase Endowments whenever, I believe unless there is some rule I am not aware of.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 18, 2013)

Not that I know of.  I believe you to be correct in that statement.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 18, 2013)

So just next time your dues are up, just ask to be a an endowed member?


----------



## Bro_Vick (Feb 19, 2013)

You can purchase them at any time, just ask your secretary, and he should have the paperwork.  People usually wait until dues time, but you can do it when you are financially solvent.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## timgould (Feb 20, 2013)

Like others here, I am endowed in all my lodges. But, like others here, I give over that amount during the year. I did it for several reasons. One, in case something happens in the future, my membership will always be secure. Two, the endowment continues after my death, allowing me to aways be apart of my lodges.

The low funding of lodges are often a subject of discussion. I feel as long as we focus on fundraising, or $$, we will continue to be in this situation. Borrowing from the Great LIGHT of Masonry; we should not worry about tomorrow, but serve mankind, and the GAOTU will work it out for us. In other words, get out of the lodge more, serve mankind, and do right. Many of the problems will resolve itself. If one is going to be self focused, then self is the only one to come to your aid. IMHO


----------



## chrmc (Feb 20, 2013)

timgould said:


> The low funding of lodges are often a subject of discussion. I feel as long as we focus on fundraising, or $$, we will continue to be in this situation. Borrowing from the Great LIGHT of Masonry; we should not worry about tomorrow, but serve mankind, and the GAOTU will work it out for us. In other words, get out of the lodge more, serve mankind, and do right. Many of the problems will resolve itself. If one is going to be self focused, then self is the only one to come to your aid. IMHO



Tim, 
Could you please enlighten us a bit more? To be honest I think that not planning ahead is one of the main reasons why so many lodges are in the financial problems that we see today. The whole endowment concept is a case of just thinking that the market would keep going up and that returns would be great. Many lodges these days have 75% of their members who are endowed, and it is due to that lack of income that they have to hold fundraisers to keep the lights on.


----------



## timgould (Feb 20, 2013)

I am not saying that we shoudl not plan, and be wise with our funds. I am not saying not to be prudent in our planning. But when financial planning and financial growth is all we focus on, we become in grown. 
Yes, plan wisely. But, GET OUT of the lodge and serve the community. GO show others what Masons are about. "Let your light shine". Let our good works be see in the community. DO what we believe. 

I know that many times in my life I have had personal financial difficulties. When I sat around doing nothing but trying to find a way out, I only became more distressed. When I step away from my woes, and focused on others around me.... my problems had a funny way of working itself out.

What, as masons are we sowing? That also we shall reap. (Again, this is in our GREAT LIGHT) Where are we planting? What are we planting? If we are only working in our own house, then it is from only our house we can expect to harvest the small crop. If we plant OUTSIDE, then we get to EXPECT to reap from outside. This is from the lips of the GAOTU. It's His philosophy, not mine.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 20, 2013)

Masonry can't come on the cheap. Not for long.  We've got to start paying our way.  That takes planning and it takes money.  

Today's fees are much less per the cost of inflation than they were n the 1960s.  If we paid more, we might value our fraternity more.  There are ways to cover those who can no longer carry the load.  But, we have a bigger problem if nobody is carrying the load.  Too often we count on one or two brothers offering to pay for those big ticket items out of their own pockets.  I'm becoming less and less pleased with this practice.  It leads to no resolution.  It is dependence on a few pocketbooks and will not solve anything in the long run.

Just my opinion.  That and five buckets can get us one cup of coffee in Starbucks.


----------



## chrmc (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks to Tim for the clarification. I completely agree with the last comments. 

And to Jwhoff, above I also agree with this. I've always personally felt that low dues and going through the degrees too fast shouldn't be what masonry is about or what it offers. As on of my Brothers often say "If it's easy to acquire and cheap to maintain you're not going to care about it" and I definitely feel that is true. 
I think Masonry should be the exclusive product that few attain and that people really, really care for, and I'm not certain that is the case today.


----------

